# Flounder gigging in Destin



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Where is a good place to launch the boat if I want to go gigging in Destin around Crab Island? I was thinking about Chico Bayou by the bridge.


----------



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

we put in at destin marina by the bridge 10 bucks the lanch an shot across we gigged there lastnight and got 17 in 2 hours will try the post up pics


----------



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

...


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks hogwild, I found Destin marina, that guy was cool that runs that place. Sad thing about it is, I have been going to Joe's all this time and didn't realize that one was there. Nice flounder and mullet but what is that pink one and beside mullet and flounder what else can you gig?


----------



## hogwild2827 (Sep 19, 2012)

It's a flounder upside down haha


----------

